# General > General Developer Forum >  C# windows & mac application

## ubkra

Im wanting to write a application in C# thats for both windows and Mac. 

I would use winforms as thats what Ill be doing, admin stuff over forms.

Is this possible in 2022 almost 2023??

If what how??

----------


## jmcilhinney

Windows Forms is specific to Windows, as the name implies. If you want to build GUI apps for Windows and Mac, you probably want .NET MAUI.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I don't have any real experience with Mac, but I was under the impression there was something for Mac that would allow you to host/run Windows programs. Whether or not such a thing would include .NET, I can't say, especially .NET Framework.

----------


## techgnome

Core with MAUI can be developed to run on Mac ... MAUI supports both Windows and Mac. Does not support (natively) Linux. Further more, you can do the development on a Windows, and have the app run on both Windows and Mac - not the same EXE, but you can set the target to Windows, build, then set the target to MAc and re-build. What you end up with are two executables - one for Windows and one for Mac ... I hope... at least that's what I've been lead to believe. I haven't been able to test it (see previous statement regarding Linux), so I don't have first hand knowledge.

-tg

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

https://avaloniaui.net/ is an open source framework that runs on .Net core - it gives cross platform support including Windows, Mac, and Linux.

----------


## ubkra

Maui looks perfect, Avaloniaui looks promising too.

I should add, I need to connect and interact with a a remote MySQL DB or remote Webservice. Do both or either of these options allow this on crossplatform?

----------


## techgnome

Well, the .NET that's available on the Mac is the same .NET that's available on Windows. So.... yeah... you can access a webservice from .NET regardless of the platform.

-tg

----------

